# I'm Back!



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm back, sorry I've been gone. I got very sick and I haven't been able to do much of anything. I am at risk of having a disease at the moment, but nothing is for certain yet except one thing: I'm back! 

I will get more information on the 24th.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome back Abby! Sorry to hear you have been ill, hope the news is good. 
As you can see we have changed the format of the forum. A lot the same but a few changes too. Admin is still working to get it perfect.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Vida! Yeah I noticed that, the picture is gone at the top? Do you think they will be making a new one?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

indeed. welcome back!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome back...hope you get to feeling better!!!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

We're very glad to see you again, Abby, and hope for the best for you!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I sure missed it around here.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome to the horse forum!
nice to meet u


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

hey welcome back! I was wondering where on the earth you went!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome back 

hope everything goes well for you and you get better quickly :wink:


----------

